# Single pen case



## devowoodworking (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Everyone, just thought I'd show a recent pen case I made and wondering if anyone else has some pen case ideas?


----------



## bjackman (Oct 1, 2007)

John,
Here is one Angelo I. made. I got to make the pen for it, but unfortunately, never got the chance to see his pen case in person.
http://www.penmakersguild.com/gallery.php?gallery=worksc&page=93 

Nice work on the pen and matching case, by the way


----------



## devowoodworking (Oct 1, 2007)

Bill, that is very nice indeed! thanks for the pic, it should lead in a new direction.


----------



## Pompeyite (Oct 9, 2007)

Bill thats a neat idea, matching a box with the pen, great.[]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 10, 2007)

John, this is your thread.
That is one wild case, definately unique. Must have been a lot of work. More gift-worthy than commercial, I would guess.


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice.  I like the pen and the case although I can't tell how the pen get inside.


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 11, 2007)

very unique


----------



## devowoodworking (Oct 11, 2007)

Here's a pic of the case open, it has a couple of magnets and pins to keep it closed.



<br />


----------



## bjackman (Oct 11, 2007)

John,
First of all, let me apologize if you feel I was trying to steal your thread. In your post you had asked about other single pen case ideas anyone had, and seeing yours brought that one to mind. 

Now, on to this new photo you posted for us!
Wow!
I like it even better now, seeing how much thought and detail work went into your closure system! Great Idea and Very Well Executed!!

I strongly disagree that your pen and case are not worthy of commercial sale. Besides being a well made, functioning writing instrument you have also created a one-of-a-kind piece of matching "desk art" that I'm sure many would pay to own. The contrast between the two woods in your glue-up is a little strong for my taste, but I sell pens all the time that are not exactly what I'd choose as my daily user, and that's easily toned down with different choices of wood if that's what you want to do.

I'd like to hear a little more about your process and what components you used. 
Is that a large diameter pen tube you embedded in there? What did you use for the pins? I have a tall stack of rare earth magnets I bought a while back that I've been looking for excuses to use. (I remember a great pen Fangar showed us once that would stand by itself with the use of magnets) Looking at the first picture you posted I just assumed one of your non glue up end caps pulled off to hold the pen, but I see you've gone far beyond that, again, great work!


----------



## devowoodworking (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Bill,
thanks for the compliments, I initially turned the pen case between centers than simply used a dowel to rechuck it into a four jaw chuck to finish the ends, magnets were neodymium 1/8x1/2 long, brass was a piece I had laying around from a discarded towel holder, I'm currently making a variant of this one with it turned completely on a standard pen mandrel, hope to have a pic up soon.


----------



## devowoodworking (Oct 13, 2007)

Here's my recent Pencil/Pen case, the case is a working pencil with the lead advanced by pushing the pen inside the case!



<br />



<br />


----------



## Pompeyite (Oct 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by devowoodworking_
> <br />Here's my recent Pencil/Pen case, the case is a working pencil with the lead advanced by pushing the pen inside the case!
> 
> Thats a very nifty idea, I would be interested in more details of that.[][}]


----------

